# Dock Fish Live Well



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

Does anyone have and plans, pictures or advice on building a fish live cage to attach to the dock. We fish during the night off the dock and need a easy way to put the fish in a holding box.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I have built quite a few. Maybe these pics will help.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have had too many scotches to walk down and take a picture but it is simple. I took a plastic 55 gal drum, drill holes in it every few inches (including the bottom) and attach a rope through two holes towards the top. I tie it off to a cleat at the dock. Make sure you make a lid or the otters will clean you out.

I throw my catch in it or keep bait in it.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

*its catchy*

How and what is that made from , looks like a noodle, some plastic mesh, not sure what the frame is made from. Do you have plans????


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Jerrym said:


> How and what is that made from , looks like a noodle, some plastic mesh, not sure what the frame is made from. Do you have plans????


Its made from 16 gauge vinyl coated wire, no frame necessary, Bent in octagon. The noodle on top keeps it out of the mud. Weighs about 16 pounds so its real easy to lift in and out of the water.

I sell them in the classified section, along with crab, perch traps etc. I would be more than happy to build one for you or if you want to tackle the job yourself I can tell you where to get the materials etc...

Good luck


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw a washing machine tub with an inner-tube stretched around it at a dock on PK that looked like a swell of an idea.The porcelin tub won't rust and is already full of holes.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

It's Catchy,

How much and where can I see one


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we have used 55 gal plastic drums for yrs. drill holes in bottom and sides, smaller ones for bait and larger ones for fish barrel. Have to be careful in hot weather they will get to hot unless you have good water circulation/movement.
have to have lids or the birds will take up residence and get your bait and fish.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

My worry is the weight and lifting the contraption out of the water and or emptying it. My thoughts are for a quick catch and dump into the cage in lieu of stringer or ice box to later cull or if we do not catch much releasing. I doubt we will use it for bait as our live well and aerator on the boat does a excellent job keeping bait alive. This will be just for fishing under the lights at the house.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we have our fixed so that you can crank them up out of the water. Be careful putting specks in there to cull later, we are under a 5 fish limit per day, if he is not a good keeper we cull at time of unhooking that way we don't have to worry about the po po finding a illegal size fish in the drum. We normally don't keep shrimp in the barrel unless water is pretty cool. fish mostly with arties unless we have company, then we will get shrimp if they want them.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

We are in Galveston West End toward San Luis Pass, still in the 10 fish area, I hope.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Jerrym said:


> It's Catchy,
> 
> How much and where can I see one


My standard 2' x 2' x 2' octagon (yellow noodle in pic) made out of 1/2" x 1/2" is 100.00. The bigger one I am standing inside of is a 2' x 2' x 3' and it is 150.00. A little cheaper if you want the 1" x 1/2" mesh. The only difference is the 1" x 1/2" is a little to big to keep live shrimp and is made for piggy perch, finger mullet, Croaker etc...

I am located in Friendswood. Shoot me a text, pm or call 832 418-1228

Thanks,

Glenn


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

The benefit to wire is you can lift it with one hand and don't need a boat wench with frame to lift it out of the water. In addition it allows for better water flow and provides less of a surface for algae, barnacles and oysters to grow on.

If you are looking for just a pen to hold fish I can build you a big one out of the 1.5" x 1.5" 16 gauge vinyl coated wire that I use to make crab traps with a little cheaper.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Unless you drill a lot of holes in the barrel, it will be hard to lift. You can lift if by hand but you can only lift it slowly as the water drains. It is good exercise! I use my boat lift to lift mine.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

if it works here is what i built.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

never can get pics to work, anyway built two rings out of small pvc and then a third samller one on top wrapped in netting and put noodles around upper large ring. doesnt weigh anything and with the elevated upper small ring fish cant jump out but you can drop them straight in off the deck. nec=ver had any probllem with brds as uppper ring is about 2 feet above water. use it exactlly as you ar llookking for somw=ewhere to holld the fish when fishing at night .


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Holding Pen*

Something I've done to keep mullet alive. Get a 
plastic drum 30 or 55 gal. Cut a door in the lid (or
for what you want cut the top out) then use a 
Circular Saw to cut 2 sets of 20 to 30 slits about 
1/3 of the way around the barrels. After cutting
the slits sand or scrape off the burrs on the inside
after cutting.
Depending upon how may fish you want to keep, 
leave about 3" to 6" at the bottom of the barrel 
uncut for a little pool when you get the pen up 
on the dock.
Mustad7731
Jack


----------

